# Filmcow



## SquishierCobra (Jul 4, 2011)

What's your favorite video by them?

http://www.youtube.com/user/secretagentbob?blend=1&ob=4

This is the channel for FilmCow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUPCB9533Y

Llamas with Hats is my personal favorite, tied with the famous...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsGYh8AacgY

Charlie the Unicorn


----------



## Lili (Jul 4, 2011)

Llamas With Hats is cool, but my favorite is the Animal.  And Charlie the Unicorn is overrated in my opinion.  But Filmcow is pretty funny.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 12, 2011)

I love marshmallow people.

And Otters are awesome.


----------

